# kemp chipper/shredder parts



## danz503

i have for sale one set of shredder blades for kemp shredder. these are the shredder blades not the chipper blade. let me know how many you need, as each model takes a different quantity. i make these as ordered, which takes 10 days from order date. can't upload pics, not sure why. i can send one if needed. thanks:usa:


----------



## Cruzer109

Hello are you still offering these shredder blades for Kemp Land Boss T6CH?


----------



## danz503

Cruzer109 said:


> Hello are you still offering these shredder blades for Kemp Land Boss T6CH?


do you have a manual for the shredder? i need to know if you are talking about the twisted blades. item #7 in the manual or item #8 chipper blade.


----------



## Cruzer109

Hello I was asking about #7 the twisted teeth. Looks like there are 42 of them?
Do you offer # 8 as well?


----------



## Jeani E Wilcox

Do you have any sieves for Kemp Original Chopper/Shredder?


----------



## Owallis

danz503 said:


> i have for sale one set of shredder blades for kemp shredder. these are the shredder blades not the chipper blade. let me know how many you need, as each model takes a different quantity. i make these as ordered, which takes 10 days from order date. can't upload pics, not sure why. i can send one if needed. thanks:usa:


Are you still able to make the #7 Twisted Shredding Teeth for the Kemp K6CH?


----------



## shpegel

danz503 said:


> i have for sale one set of shredder blades for kemp shredder. these are the shredder blades not the chipper blade. let me know how many you need, as each model takes a different quantity. i make these as ordered, which takes 10 days from order date. can't upload pics, not sure why. i can send one if needed. thanks:usa:


Hello Danz, Do you still make hammers for the Kemp K6CH. Are they tempered? Thanks, Howard


----------



## dfade

I too am looking for the twisted shredding teeth (item #7 in the manual).
If anyone has found a source please message me.

Thanks!


----------



## danz503

shpegel said:


> Hello Danz, Do you still make hammers for the Kemp K6CH. Are they tempered? Thanks, Howard


yes, i still make these and yes they are tempered. sorry it has taken so long to reply.


----------



## danz503

Owallis said:


> Are you still able to make the #7 Twisted Shredding Teeth for the Kemp K6CH?


hello, yes I do still make these if you are still interested. sorry it has taken so long to reply.


----------



## Richard queen

danz503 said:


> i have for sale one set of shredder blades for kemp shredder. these are the shredder blades not the chipper blade. let me know how many you need, as each model takes a different quantity. i make these as ordered, which takes 10 days from order date. can't upload pics, not sure why. i can send one if needed. thanks:usa:


Are these still available


----------



## danz503

yes, they are $200 + shipping, I need to know model number of your kemp or dimensions of your twisted blades. I make them from 4140 and are hardened/tempered to Rc 50 approximately.


----------



## danz503

Owallis said:


> Are you still able to make the #7 Twisted Shredding Teeth for the Kemp K6CH?


Owallis, not sure if I responded to you, don't think I did. sorry. if you still need these, yes I am still making them. $200 + shipping. I will need the model of your kemp or the dimensions of the twisted blades.


----------



## Judd Wasylow

Hello Sir,
Can you still make these twisted shredders? I’ve got a K8D


----------



## kempshredder

Judd Wasylow said:


> Hello Sir,
> Can you still make these twisted shredders? I’ve got a K8D


I also have a k8d that needs twisted shredder teeth. Did you find some? If so where? Thank you


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Original poster hasn't been here in almost a year.


----------



## City bumpkin

Please call if you have time, 541-866-2407, we have a Kemp 80xx from 1967, I need 3 old-style teeth 
Also the screen assembly is missing, curious if you have dismantled machines, or if you can direct us to someone who has parts. Someone apparently pulled off the original shroud below and never put it back


----------



## RJS 81564

danz503 said:


> i have for sale one set of shredder blades for kemp shredder. these are the shredder blades not the chipper blade. let me know how many you need, as each model takes a different quantity. i make these as ordered, which takes 10 days from order date. can't upload pics, not sure why. i can send one if needed. thanks:usa:


Do you still manufacture these? How much-I could use 42 for a model K6CH


----------



## bontai Joe

Danz503 was last on the forum in Oct. 2018. I suspect he may no longer come here.


----------



## Don W

danz503 said:


> i have for sale one set of shredder blades for kemp shredder. these are the shredder blades not the chipper blade. let me know how many you need, as each model takes a different quantity. i make these as ordered, which takes 10 days from order date. can't upload pics, not sure why. i can send one if needed. thanks:usa:


Just wondering if you still are makeing the twiated blades for the kemp shredder K6CH And if so how much for the 42 teeth set ?
Thanks Don


----------



## HarlinsMilsen

Hi


----------

